# Does my puppies pasterns look down?



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

I took my puppy to the vet yesterday and the vet was concerned about his pasterns. She was taking about getting x-rays done and what not The breeder is not worried and believes this is normal for the age and they will go up. I believe his breeder, he looks normal compared to other american show line pictures. Would like some opinions from others on whether or not I should be doing specific exercises or feeding a specific food to help raise them, if they indeed need to come up a bit.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

they look weak to me. What are you feeding your pup? Ears are also showing weakness, so maybe the nutrition isn't good, or not being absorbed properly?


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

I just picked him up 2 days ago he was eating fromm and I am gradually switching him to TOTW. Both of which I believe to be a quality food, no? This picture was taken about a week ago and his ears are more erect seen the picture has been taken. I am not worried about his ears.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

I should add he is 13 weeks old. He was 11-12ish weeks in the picture.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

his feet aren't tight so that may be playing into how his pasterns look, just the way the structure is on him?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

x rays for downed pasterns?

they aren't that bad -- part and parcel of his conformation and heritage. (American show lines?) 
The pastern is longer.

there are quite a few threads on downed pasterns that you might want to check out .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

get yourself a stock pot in which you are going to make a bone broth .

go to the butcher and collect chicken frames, necks, turkey necks, chicken feet , cows foot , soup bones , even fish bones .

put into pot covered with clean water . 
Add pinch sea salt and a few ounces of apple cider vinegar , organic and with mother preferred (common brand would be Bragg's)
Bring to boil and then reduce heat so that you continue to slow cook for several hours. Water will start to reduce and mix will concentrate .

Remove bones and toss out . Reserve the liquid . Put into jar (s) or bowl and place in fridge . Next day remove fat layer which will have set on top of this . 

If you have done it right you should have a wobbly "jello".

You can add this congeal wobbly jelloed bone broth into the dogs water , moisten food , use it to serve a supplement , or add to the raw meaty-bone mix you are feeding if you are providing healthy raw food . A few tablespoons suggested.

The benefits of this are amino acids proline and glycine which contribute to digestive health and glutamine which is a master enzyme which enables the liver to run its detox -- all of which are key to overall and immune health.

For downed pasterns or any ligament , cartilage , connective tissue this bone broth will provide GAGS which are glucosamine, chondroitin and hyaluronic acid .

If you are handy to a butcher you may get chicken skins .
I have at least 3 sources where the butcher will keep chicken skins aside for me . They skin the chicken for their skinless products - thighs or breast fillets . This is so high in collagen . 

You can place the skins on a cookie tray , place in freezer and give the frozen skins as a treat when it comes to crate time. 

Some additive food with real complex vitamin C will help .


----------

